# associate degree



## runnerstud

Since the university systems vary from country to country in the Spanish speaking world, I wondering if there is an equivalent for "associate degree."  

Gracias!


----------



## Soledad Medina

I have seen "Asociado en Artes" and "Asociado en Ciencias," in Spanish newspapers published in the United States. 
SM


----------



## rocioteag

Creo que para poder ayudar, seria bueno tener el concepto de "associate degree"


----------



## Marco Antonio

Creo que sería de utilidad checar una discusión similar en

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=123461

Saludos


----------



## runnerstud

Gracias por su ayuda.  No vi el otro hilo con la discusion.

Saludos.


----------



## Soledad Medina

I just talked to a friend of mine who is a professor at Miami-Dade Community College.

Associate = Asociado
Bachelor's = Licenciatura
Master's = Maestría

Soledad


----------



## hermenator

El equivalente de "associate degree" en México es "carrera técnica". Asociado no aparece en el DRAE y me suena muy literal, y a mí en lo personal no me gusta, pero... es posible que te des a entender, puesto que todo nuestro idioma ya está siendo invadido por anglicismos en préstamos y calcos linguísticos .


----------



## kingduct

¿Una breve pregunta:  una mujer con este título tendría título de asociad_a_ en artes o título de asociad_o_?


----------



## hermenator

kingduct said:


> ¿Una breve pregunta: una mujer con este título tendría título de asociad_a_ en artes o título de asociad_o_?


 
Reglas para nuevos:
NO SE DEBE hacer una pregunta nueva al final de un hilo, sino poner un nuevo hilo, ya que, de lo contrario,se perdería de la información cualquier persona que tuviera la misma pregunta.

Por cierto, "asociado en artes" sería un calco, o una traducción muy literal. Creo que se leería mejor "carrera técnica en humanidades".


----------



## Bebeluchi

Cual es el equivalente en espanol de un "Associate Degree" ??
Gracias


----------



## patin

creo que es un "Certificado" como en las carreras técnicas.

patin


----------



## zumac

En México se le llama "Diplomado" a este tipo de título.

Saludos.


----------



## Bebeluchi

Muchas gracias !!


----------



## Eugin

Bebeluchi said:


> Cual es el equivalente en espanol de un "Associate Degree" ??
> Gracias



Please, Bebeluchi, be so kind so as to always check whether your question has been already been made by another forero.

Here is the link so that you can see the answer for yourself.

Bear that in mind for next consultations.

THANKS!


----------



## void

Bebeluchi said:


> Cual es el equivalente en espanol de un "Associate Degree" ??
> Gracias



En mi facultad, hasta el 2000 era "*Técnico Superior Universitario*", después cambió a un equivalente más literal: "*Profesional Asociado*".

Como nota extra, la ingeniería (grado licenciatura) es de 4 años, pero a los 2 recibíamos este título --es decir que terminábamos la carrera con dos títulos.


----------



## pibe_101

Es imposible comprar una cosa con la otra ya que los sistemas educativos de ambas regiones son distintos. Por un lado tenemos los "Community Colleges" que simplemente no existen en Latinoamerica. Es en estos centros educativos donde normalmente se adquieren los "Associate Degrees." Por otro lado una carrera tecnica es distinta por que, es cierto que tienen una duracion de dos años, pero uno estudia algo especifico y de ahi puede salir a trabajar en esa area. Un Associate Degree es practicamente un estudio intensivo de las clases generales que normalmente uno toma en la Universidad junto a los cursos de la carrera de uno. Cuando uno posee un Associate Degree simplemente significa que usted tomo un monton de clases generales, tantas que bueno, se merece un titulo en saber un poco de todo. No hay equivalencia exacta en nuestro sistema educativo, por tanto, recurrir a un calco linguistico en este caso creo que es lo mas apropiado ya que ese calco se usaria en Estados Unidos unicamente, donde ya hay una referencia de lo que es un Associate Degree.
PD: Lastima, me hubiese encantado haber encontrado una traduccion exacta.


----------



## pibe_101

Un dato importante para tomar en cuenta es que en los Community Colleges tambien existe algo que se llama "Vocational Education Certificate" es me suena mas a una "Carrera Tecnica" ya que son cursos especificios por ejemplo en Soldadura. El problema es que no necesariamente (y casi nunca de hecho) dura dos años en adquirir...normalmente son como 9 cursos en total.


----------



## hermenator

No estoy de acuerdo. SI bien es cierto que un community college te permite cursar cursos de tronco común que te revalidará cualquier universidad, nooooooooooo es para nada general un Associate Degree, ya que los hay en casi todas las áreas. 

De los que yo conozco, al menos, hay en humanidades, letras, asistente jurídico, enfermería, traducción y otros. 

No hay una definición exacta, pero bueno, una traducción nunca es exacta 100% sino muy parecida. Se le llama equivalencia a la figura o técnica de traducción y es perfectamente permitida. Y la carrera técnica y el associate degree son lo más parecido que hay en su ramo.


----------



## pibe_101

Retomando el tema... mucho tiempo despues. Me gustaria compartir, como futura referencia y para expandir las opciones, la traduccion que acabo de recibir hoy del Departamente de Educacion de California.
Associate in Arts (AA) : Titulo universitario de preparacion basica (conocido en ingles como AA). 
Es bastante acertada la explicacion debido a que es exactamente lo que un "AA degree" es.. un titulo basico de universidad. De hecho, al final de este semestre recibire uno y no tengo especializacion en nada...simplemente un conocimiento general de todo. 

Saludos.


----------



## hermenator

PIBE, una preparación básica universitaria como tal, así como la que recibirás, sin tener especialización alguna, se llamaba propedéutico hace algunos años. En México no duraba más que 1 o 2 semestres, máximo.

Sin embargo, en EEUU (USA) un AA lo he visto con varias especialidades dentro de los tecnológicos de gobierno, es decir, los community colleges. No me ha tocado ver un AA general, así que de ser eso lo que tú estudias, tu aportación expandirá mi concepto. Y quizás el mío, la tuya. 

Siempre es buena la retroalimentación. Gracias a todos y, para salir de dudas, mejor preguntémosle a Mr Google know-it-all.


----------



## hermenator

Voilá! Wikipedia lo explica mejor que yo. Tú y yo hablábamos de una subdivisión del associate degree (transfer degrees and career or professional degrees), pero en la mayoría de los casos incluye una especialización por materia o una más general, por área. Vélo tú mismo. Salu2

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Associate_Degree#Generalized_categories_or_types_of_associate_degrees


----------



## la herradura

Por si a alguien le interesa, en el sistema educativo español, Associate Degrees son Ciclos Formativos de Grado Superior (CFGS), que llevan a la obtención del título de Técnico Superior en X (por ejemplo, Técnico Superior en Administración y Finanzas). Si no estoy mal informado, en Gran Bretaña se llaman Foundation Degrees, que es una cualificación de dos años de duración, de categoría inferior al Bachelor of Arts/Science que típicamente ofrecen las universidades.


----------



## hermenator

la herradura said:


> Por si a alguien le interesa, en el sistema educativo español, Associate Degrees son Ciclos Formativos de Grado Superior (CFGS), que llevan a la obtención del título de Técnico Superior en X (por ejemplo, Técnico Superior en Administración y Finanzas). Si no estoy mal informado, en Gran Bretaña se llaman Foundation Degrees, que es una cualificación de dos años de duración, de categoría inferior al Bachelor of Arts/Science que típicamente ofrecen las universidades.


 

Justamente es eso, herradura. Coincido contigo. En Mexico se les denomina carreras técnicas, pero el diploma te acredita el nivel de "Técnico Superior en...".

Salu2


----------



## Sorguinha

Soledad Medina said:


> I have seen "Asociado en Artes" and "Asociado en Ciencias," in Spanish newspapers published in the United States.
> SM


 

Me auno al pedido de la mayoria de foreros aqui: quienes no esten familiarizados con la terminologia que se usa en los paises hispanohablantes, por favor, piensenlo bien antes de poner traducciones literales; las encuentro en varias discusiones y me temo que confundan en vez de aclarar dudas. Gracias!


----------



## hermenator

Coincido contigo, Sorguinha.

No podemos traducir literal pues únicamente lo entendería quien tenga como lengua A o B el idioma fuente, más no quien hable español únicamente, que probablemente sean la mayoría de los lectores.

Hay que investigar y hacer bien la equivalencia, aunque nos tardemos más. Salu2


----------



## Cup of tea

Hola!
Por como se define, en Chile podría ser un bachillerato, que es algo intermedio entre el colegio y la Universidad.
XOXO


----------



## gabrielcarrillo

The equivalent to "Associate Degree" in Venezuela is "Técnico Superior Universitario", TSU for short.  For example, a person who  to competeis interested in computing has two choices in Venezuela:

2-3 years to obtain an associate degree in Computing (TSU en Computación).
4-5 years to obtain a Bachellor degree in Computer Science (Ingeniero en Ciencias de la Computación). 

I can tell this because I hold those degrees.

Gabriel Carrillo
Venezuela


----------



## hermenator

Coincido contigo Gabriel. Creo que tu equivalencia es la correcta.

Eso de "grado de asociado", me suena a empleo que no paga prestaciones de ley, jaja.

Saludos,


----------



## kurvduam

Acá en Chile se les llama "Bachillerato". Se trata de programas de 2 años de formación general sobre algún campo. Por ejemplo hay Bachilleratos de Ciencias, de Humanidades, etc.


----------



## hermenator

kurvduam said:


> Acá en Chile se les llama "Bachillerato". Se trata de programas de 2 años de formación general sobre algún campo. Por ejemplo hay Bachilleratos de Ciencias, de Humanidades, etc.



¡Excelente aportación!

Por lo que veo, Chile es el único país latinoamericano que otorga la denominación "bachillerato" a un grado universitario. Tal como los paises Europeos, con su Bachelor o Baccalaurate.

Y lo mejor es que lo distingue del grado universitario completo (licenciatura), ya que el Bachiller es técnico universitario, no profesional universitario.

Saludos,


----------



## kurvduam

Pero ¡ojo! que el bachillerato chileno (Associate's Degree) *no equivale* al técnico universitario.
El primero es formación general que puedes continuar en una licenciatura (equivalente al BA), y de hecho algunas universidades lo ofrecen estudiarlo junto con los primeros años de la licenciatura, aunque por sí solo generalmente no habilita para trabajar sino que existe como para que los jóvenes se decidan qué carrera seguir. 
En cambio el llamado "técnico de nivel superior" (o técnico universitario) es un grado de formación específico, por ej. en construcción, en informática, en trabajo social, en educación parvularia, etc., y éste sí habilita para trabajar en el área, aunque es inferior a las licenciaturas correspondientes.
Bueno, así es en Chile al menos, dejo el dato por si alguien se topa con esta pregunta en el futuro.

¡Saludos a todos!


----------



## hermenator

Hola, kurvduam.

Entonces, el Bachillerato en Chile es más como el College Degree o los primeros 2 años del Bachelor's en USA, que es un tronco común en lo que se deciden por un área de especialización profesional universitaria (major y minor).

Ya que, en USA, un Associate Degree SI es un grado técnico universitario que habilita para trabajar en un área específica.

Saludos,


----------



## kurvduam

Ahh, perfecto, muchas gracias. De a poco se va desenmarañando el asunto, aunque es un poco complicado por las diversas modalidades de cada país. Ojalá otrxs sigan aportando con sus casos.
Saludos


----------



## Lucho99

Obtuve un titulo de "Associate degree" en una area tecnica en los EEUU de un "community college-tecnico vocacional". Esta clase de "community colleges" obviamente debido a su denominacion ofrece carreras tecnicas pero tambiem ofrece cursos de materia general educativa transferible a una universidad. Lo que se de este tema es que un "community college" no necesita ser denominado tecnico para ofrecer carreras tecnicas. Todos los commnity colleges en EEUU tienen un proposito comun, que es de no solamente preparar a un estudiante a poder transferirse a una universidad, pero tambien poder ofrecer una carrera ya sea tecnica, administrativa, de enfermeria, mecanica, tecnico de electronica, computacion y muchos otras carreras. Lo unico que algunos community colleges en EEUU se concentran mas en lo tecnico como en el caso de los "community colleges- tecnicos- vocacionales" y no todos los commnity colleges ofrecen las mismas carreras. Tambien muchas de estas carreras son ofrecidas (incluyendo Associate degrees) en algunas universidades en EEUU y pueden ser extendidas a un grado de licenciatura, por ejemplo Pennsivalnia State University ofrece Associate, Bachelor, Master and Doctorados. Mi punto de vista es que el Associate Degree es mas como un grado universitario basico con el proposito de hacer empleable a una persona en cualquier industria o area laboral. Ahora como la educacion es basica y en muchas areas (pero no todas) el egresado de un commnity college podria (pero no es la regla) tener (dependiendo en el campo laboral, industria o la capacidad de la persona) un trabajo menos complejo y de menos paga que una persona con una licenciatura (esto fue mi propia experiencia). Creo que al final si se pudiera comparar el sistema educativo que incluyen Associate Degrees y el sistema educativo en latino america se tendria que uno preguntar que clase de trabajo podia obtener un(a) individuo(a) con un Associate Degree en una area particular y buscar un equivalente en los paises latino americanos que podrian dar una similar fuente de empleo.


----------

